# pulled my back soaping....



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

good grief!

I really am in better shape than this. 

So I guess I need to ask we WHAT do you soap IN??

we soap in a ss pot... was doing a triple batch today... we usually do doubles. Pouring into 3 log molds... did one... and felt twingie... most of the way through pouring the 2nd I was IN TROUBLE. I think it was position... the 3 molds are butted against each other so holding the pot up over the back one... then the weight of extra soap AND bigger pot. 

So I can barely move right now.... and am trying to figure out how to avoid doing this again... 

where I pulled is about center of my back.... but on both sides... as in behind rib cage,\.

I am so bummed... I lost a whole day... hoping only today... and I was so excited to do triples.... we NEED to do triples


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh no! I need to have dh devise something to help me pour larger batches. My batches are 50 bars and the ones that get poured into 3 logs are difficult for me. I worry about the same thing happening. The slab molds are much easier because I can lean the edge of the pot against the mold.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I didn't move to the 7 gallon bucket I purchased for this very reason, it simply was to heavy. I use buckets, because they have a ridge around the edge my fingers fit in perfectly which helps me control the pour. Could I pour heavier pours, yeah sure, but for how long before I hurt myself or spill? I pour 3 slab molds or 2 log molds only now, I now soap days also after soap class, instead of just at night.

Take care of your back while you are young! Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Does the FO scent the plastic bucket?

I think it was holding the pot out to fill the back mold... with the weight... just a dang funky angle.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Plastic buckets take on scent but it doesn't transfer to the soap batter at all. I use plastic buckets. SS is just so heavy. I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

better and going to try soaping again... just not as I did it yesterday


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I clean as I go, lots of time I am cleaning my bucket and stick blender while I am waiting for my soap to get harder to texture the top of the pour. So no I don't have any smell in my bucket. But I do use thick buckets, my 3.5 gallon bucket is the orange bucket from Home Depot.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I use icing buckets- they hold up to 9 lbs. plastic and are honestly the best creation ever  I have yet to have my buckets smell like my soap and it's usually a day or two before I wash them out...i am bad and stretch everything out, but I don't soap like normal people lol


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I use painters buckets from Walmart and Lowes. I also don't wash my buckets out right away and they don't smell like the soap I made after washing. I like that I can get lids for them. I will measure out my oils and butters a day or so before and have them ready to go on soaping day.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Hope your back is feeling better.

I use a SS pot because I heat everything up on the stove. When I am soaping a lot, I heat in the pot and pour into buckets, then "soap" in the bucket. Or, I premix all my butters/ oils in buckets and set them inside my truck and let them melt.

I do three logs or slabs but that is my comfortable max. I thought about trying for a quad but nah-


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Plastic buckets here, too. I also don't clean right away. I scrape away the soap from the bucket the next day. Never had one scent transfer to the next batch, even if the next batch is unscented.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks all. Will give plastic buckets a try. 

We do clean as we go... and clean up at the end asap. Usually doing 7 batches a day. 

Back is better. I did soap Tuesday... what we did not finish Mon... just in double batches. 

Soaped yesterday as planned.... but just did doubles again.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

We do batches with 35 lbs of oils......heavy! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL Becky... I can certainly lift and carry 35lbs and more... after all I have 3 small boys... but yikes... no way I could hold that up, out, and pour evenly.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think my SS pots are all that heavy but I may look for the 3.5 gallon buckets and try one out. I would think the oil is harder to clean out of plastic.....like it will always feel greasy? This week's soaping I had ds just support the back of the pot while I poured so it took some of the weight off.....worked great. I decided to do a large batch of one scent that gets 5 colors not thinking I'd have to pour into all those color containers.. It's that and the leaning over and getting the mold furthest (when I'm pouring multiple molds) away that's hardest.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I have no marks on my molds... so it is pouring across one then another then another, then back through again... etc... to get them even... then holding it up while scraping...

I did a triple before on our tall table... that was easier than on the counter this time.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have a "we"  I am 55 and I intend to do this into retirement. Vicki


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I don't have a "we"  I am 55 and I intend to do this into retirement. Vicki


You go girl!!!!
I don't have a "we" either and have the same plan.
Linda


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Hahaha I got so excited about Vicki's post I forgot to post my well wishes...
Hope you're feeling better Lynn!
Linda


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

NPgoats said:


> Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a "we"  I am 55 and I intend to do this into retirement. Vicki
> ...


I'm in the same boat. I mentioned to my DH the other day that other DH's lift heavy soaping buckets for their wives. He just gave me "a look" and went about his business.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I am doing much better thank you. And no bad effects from Wed soaping...


----------

